
Make the mustache grow. Pledge to Grow Your Own Fur - valkadors
http://features.peta2.com/GrowYourOwnFur/default.aspx
======
rob1ne
I recently (23 hours ago) shaved my whole face (which was previously home to a
beard that had been living there for a total of 12 years, besides a six month
stint 5 years ago) to grow a moustache, but not for peta. I did it for
Movember ( <http://us.movember.com/> ) which is a site urging men to grow
moustaches through the month of November in the hopes of raising awareness and
money for men's cancers, primarily prostate cancer. I feel semi naked and
everyone that has known me looks at me like a stranger, but it is for a good
cause. I wrote that for this: I don't know if this is something new peta is
doing but if they just launched this today or even within the last two weeks I
feel like it is kind of wrong. MOvember has been doing this in some form or
another for the last seven years, and they only do it in the month of
November. Peta could have launched later or a few months earlier, but to
launch at the same time it is probably going to far outshine this much smaller
organization. Some good pr and no matter the reason, if someone sees a man
with a moustache they are going to assume it is in support of peta. Of course
I see the benefit in that, but if that is their intention that is a low for
this organization. As a final thought on my first post here (long time
lurker), a lot of this is speculation on my part, and I apologize. I have no
right to assume this is peta's intention and it is a very big IF. As a final
if; if peta has been doing this moustache campaign for 10 years, I am very
much sorry for this whole post.

